# Koda the Siberian Husky ...



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2006)

... will be gracing my Ford Explorer and family with his unneutered presence Wednesday night.  Pedigreed, supposedly, and in a tight spot.  Guess I'll be getting that exercise now....  I just don't want him to eat my cat.

Doing my research now ... any input welcome ... pix coming.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... will be gracing my Ford Explorer and family with his unneutered presence Wednesday night. Pedigreed, supposedly, and in a tight spot. Guess I'll be getting that exercise now.... I just don't want him to eat my cat.
> 
> Doing my research now ... any input welcome ... pix coming.


 
Make sure he keeps his collar on - it's easier (and safer) to grab than his tail. Enjoy!

*Fight the Power!*


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2006)

Could you define... "tight spot" ? You just watching him for a friend, he's abandoned? He knock up some dog(s) that he shouldn't have? What?


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

Huskies are generally oversized babies, and pretty good with other animals (but there are no "cookie cutter's" if you catch my drift).  My uncle had 2 huskies, and 3 cats (they got when the dogs were older), and it seems like everyone got along quite well.  How old is the dog?  You could also talk to the vet and see if you can give a mild sedative if the dog is  real hyper.  I've seen 1 baby asprin being recommended, but ask to see if it's ok.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

That's exciting Geo. Husky's are cool. My husband had one when we met. Beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... will be gracing my Ford Explorer and family with his unneutered presence Wednesday night. Pedigreed, supposedly, and in a tight spot. Guess I'll be getting that exercise now.... I just don't want him to eat my cat.
> 
> Doing my research now ... any input welcome ... pix coming.


 
Yes, you will be getting your exercise!   I have a Shepherd/Husky mix and he is full of energy!!  For the most part, he's good with other animals, although he has his moments.  I'd get some good sturdy chew toys and some treats to bring along.

Good luck with everything!  Looking forward to those pics!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2006)

Koda's owners, a married couple, are divorcing and neither can keep the dog, so you could say we're rescuing him.

The dog is 18 months old and, as I said, unneutered.  The verbal history I've heard is that there is only one other such animal in the US that is more desirable for studding.  He's been cat-scanned for defects and everything.

I don't know yet what his class is.

I'm a bit worried that he was an indoor dog before and from what I've read they're only house-trainable to a point.  Also, Koda has never had to live with a cat before, nor has Vixen (cat) had to live with any other animal besides my children before and she is strictly an indoor cat.

I've been reading, but I need to go buy some supplies.  Right  now, the yard we have for Koda is rather small but secure.  We were planning on doubling the backyard size anyway, so we have a major fencing project to start, now.

I know they're not great guard dogs because they're so darn friendly, but they're good with children and other dogs.  I read specifically that they've been known to kill and eat cats (boo), squirrels (yay), rabbit (boo), rats (yay) and even sheep (though no sheep here, of course).

I'm aware that animals do have individual personalities, and I'm trying right  now to eliminate my fear for my cat and my trepeditions for my landscaping (which isn't what I really want anyway).  I wanna welcome Koda completely free of negativity and I'm having a hard time with it.  I need to meditate, I think.


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried that he was an indoor dog before and from what I've read they're only house-trainable to a point. Also, Koda has never had to live with a cat before, nor has Vixen (cat) had to live with any other animal besides my children before and she is strictly an indoor cat.


 
My dog was also rescued.  He was fully house trained prior to getting him.  His only 'accident' was the first night we brought him home and I attribute that to overall excitement of being in a new, unfamiliar place.  It was in the garage, so not a big deal to clean up.  He was on a pretty good schedule so I did my best to keep up with that.  

As for the other animals...well, thats where I said he has his moments.   The only thing I can suggest there, is to try and socialize the 2 of them as soon as you can, if you haven't already.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 1, 2006)

Husky's are an awesome breed of dog. But..like most working dogs they need something to do (read lots-o-exercise or a "job") and a firm,but loving hand when setting boundaries and house rules. 

I won't kid you,though..18 months is *after* the pup's initial personality imprint periods. He's now sorta fixed in his ways. So..

You might run into aggression isssues:

 (food,territory,possessions,fear)..but you may not either. I don't know if the former owners knew of these things,so anything's possible. I would suggest reading up,if you haven't already,on dominance training and learning how to spot the early signs of issues. It may help you to nip some problems in the bud now..while he's young enough and while it's easy.  

Husky's are a high-energy handful..but they can also be the biggest sweethearts when properly socialized and acclimated to the way your house runs. My buddy at work has a Husky and she is a "talking" freak. Cracks me up every time.

Good luck and muy grande Kudo's for taking Koda in.


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 1, 2006)

Get a good vacuum!
Seriously, I've had a Husky for about 11 years now, and she is a wonderful pet.  The only real problem I've had is the shedding.

Huskies obviously love to run -- happens to be my dog's favorite activity.  Mine has been friendly with cats before.  In fact even dogs that were not so friendly with her, she would go right up to and lick.

They are OK with kids, but any kid can pester a dog to the breaking point.

Be prepared for everyone to tell you how beautiful your dog is -- one of the highlights of ceing a husky owner! artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 1, 2006)

I had a Huskie who was a Champion Show Dog... His name was Starbuck (what can I say, I was a Battlestar Galactica fan when I was a kid) and lemme tell ya... all that dog ever wanted to do was RUN.

And RUN.

And RUN.

And RUN.

And ya know what else?

RUN.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

At 18 months old, he's still a puppy.  Seems like bigger dogs get out of that stage more slowly, so yes- you'll have to curb some of the impulses, and encourage some (in play).  The dog is still trainable, and do try to introduce the cat and dog little by little, if possible.  About the sedative-  I meant if you were going on a trip with the cat and stuff (I misunderstood, sorry).  As long as he has room to run and gets a lot of walks, he should be fine.  They also shed a lot!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

He sounds like a good dog - if you're concerned about behavior, studding, etc., you should contact his breeder.  Any reputable breeder would also take the dog back in any circumstances.  If your friends can't give you information about the breeder, then I would suggest you do some more research about his future as a stud; in general, no reputable breeder would adopt out a dog of that quality to people who don't know how to set up a breeding program, and your friends should be able to provide you with that information.  If they can't, chances are they were mislead or misinformed by a less than reputable breeder.  If they've done all the testing, then the breeder should have files as well, as the breeder will be tracking puppies for his/her own records, and will be able to help you with any questions you have.

Here are some dog resources for you:

http://www.akc.org/
http://www.dogproblems.com/
http://www.dogtrainingpro.com/
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/idx1.html
http://members.tripod.com/antique_fcr/goodbreeder.html

Just a note:  some of these sites were recommended to me by other people on craigslist.org (pet board), and I don't necessarily have personal experience with all of them, but there are some very knowledgeable people on that board.

Good luck with your new family member!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and kudos, all.  Paul ... muchas gracias!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> there is only one other such animal in the US that is more desirable for studding.


I'm in Canada, actually....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> there is only one other such animal in the US that is more desirable for studding.





			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm in Canada, actually....



Funny story - Husband and I were talking to the children about the dog and what neutering is, how his unneutered status will affect his behavior, and that we might stud him out if it's possible.

When I mentioned that the fees will help pay for his vet bills and care, my 13-yr-old daughter cried out, "you mean you're gonna pimp the dog out?!  :lol2:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a red Siberian Husky with pale blue eyes, Cinnamon.   I got her from an abusive family when she was 7 months old.  She hated men and didn't like any one to touch her head, especially her ears.  She took an affinity to me and later on to my oldest son.  It took her a long time before she accepted my husband and the rest of the family.  She especially had a hard time with MA-Caver.

When I bought her, I only met the previous owner's mother.  I am guessing the previous owner may have looked/smelled similar to MA-Caver.

Eventually, she became comfortable enough after a few years with us that she is no longer head-shy and she doesn't fear men any more.  In fact, she loves MA-Caver.

Now she is 5 years old.

Cinnamon definitely LOVES to run and will run for miles and miles and miles.  She became an escape artist.  We were finally able to block up all her escapes, so now the only times she escapes is on carelessness of a person with the door.  

Eventually, she blew out her knee (doggie version of ACL) and required surgery to repair.  In spite of that, she still tries to run, but tires easily and her leg gets sore.

She has developed enough trust so now she returns to us after escaping.

She sheds a lot and requires constant brushing.  Since the summertime gets hot, we cut Cinnamon's fur short.

Cinnamon gets along with our black lab, Hershey, but she doesn't like other animals.  She is very territorial.  She has killed birds, voles, mice, and a cat (inadvertently wandered into the backyard).  She has nearly killed another cat (brother of the first one) and a miniature schnauzer belonging to a friend (her daughter put the schnauzer in the backyard without asking). Fortunately, the schnauzer survived.

She is aloof, but is a loving dog with whom she trusts.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> When I bought her, I only met the previous owner's mother. I am guessing the previous owner may have looked/smelled similar to MA-Caver.


I do *NOT* smell like the previous owner! Hmmpph! :fart: errr... umm.. disregard that... 

Seriously, Cinnamon managed to get used to me that is for sure. Probably because I was being the one bringing her food (and making sure that their water bowl was filled) and giving encouraging words as gently as I could. It took time but it's where she's happy to see me and nudges Hershey outta the way to vie for my attentions.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> When I mentioned that the fees will help pay for his vet bills and care, my 13-yr-old daughter cried out, "you mean you're gonna pimp the dog out?!  :lol2:



LMAO!!! That's too funny! :lfao:

Um...she's right... :shrug:


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2006)

Shesulsa,
You probably want to block of a section of your house so your cat has a safe zone to go to.  We used baby gates that were elevated about 6 inches to allow our cats to get used to the dogs.  Once they figure out each other, then gates can come down.

lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2006)

Good suggestion, Lamont.  Been thinking about that very thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

Here he is.  Underweight, thin, and ... adjusting.  Damn, he's strong.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Here he is.  Underweight, thin, and ... adjusting.  Damn, he's strong.



damn...he is beautiful.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 3, 2006)

Koda is very beautiful!  You wondered if your dog is pedigreed (purebreed).  It looks like he is.  Koda's markings (other than the color) look similar to mine.  Let me share a couple of pictures of Cinnamon.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Here he is. Underweight, thin, and ... adjusting. Damn, he's strong.


 
What a beautiful dog!    I hope that he adjusts well to the family - especially to your cat.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

He is pedigreed - I have the family history now and vet records.

I must say I'm not pleased with how the transfer was handled nor at his low weight.  I'll be contacting the breeder momentarily.

Right now, he doesn't want to be walked, he's actually quite fine relaxing in the backyard.  Much to my protestations and admonitions, my children are smothering the poor thing.  He's very moody right now.  He's growled a few times and nipped at my youngest, and lightly snarled at me.

I hoping this is just transition.

*edit*

Ceicei, Cinnamon is beautiful!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 3, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous dog,Geo!

I'm also hoping it's just a "new pack" thing..hopefully he'll figure out his place quickly. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Very cute girl,Ceicei!! She looks like fun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> He is pedigreed - I have the family history now and vet records.
> 
> I must say I'm not pleased with how the transfer was handled nor at his low weight.  I'll be contacting the breeder momentarily.
> 
> ...




My Experience with Huskies both as a child and as an adult.

While as I child a neighbor had them and they were outside dogs and were very protective of the family and children. Never bit a neighbor kid but but would run inbetween the two so the kid could get free.

As an Adult I have a very close friend I call Brother, and he has one. His name is Hercules. He likes to growl and talk smack as we say. But this is how he plays. Not sure if this is a trait amongst males or not. I mean Male Huskies that is.  He lives well with other small dogs, but wants to play when others enter his front yard. 

He loves to run and my Friend would get tired so he went for a bike ride while the dog ran. Well the dog and lead and bike all got tangled. The good news is the dog was perfectly fine. the bad news is my friend fell hard and required surgery on his hand to repair broken bones. 

In general I would say they are loyal and protective but fun, and require some room to run or time to run. 

I play rough with Herc, but he does not play rough with the kids, but maybe this is because he understands "down" and "no". 

Hopefully the dog will adjust well. 

Best wishes to Koda and his new family.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 3, 2006)

Possibly (and quite likely) "new pack" nerves, especially if he doesn't know your family well or at all.  It'll take a little time to adjust, and while still trying to get him used to you, try to keep it to more of a minimum (hard with kids, I know).  When I first got my dog, she was very shy and didn't want to be bothered too much.  She was almost 1 year old when we got her, but it really didn't take too long for adjustments.  It just depends on breed and their personality.  Watch out for the nose though- wandering to unwanted territories like your backside. 

Gorgeous dogs, by the way!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

Took him for his first walk with us.  He clearly hates a choke collar and my suspiscion is that he was left for long periods of time on the choke.  He clearly hasn't been worked with at all and tries to run the show.

So we're going to have to get him to the vet and work with him A LOT!

Here's two more.  The first is him face on - isn't he Beautiful??  The second illustrates how boney he is - a travesty for such a fine looking animal.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2006)

He's quite lovely - he'll be even better when he's fattened up and filled out.

Don't hesitate to call a trainer if you need one - it made all the difference with my dog, because I didn't really know how to train him.  I'd ditch the choke collar, especially if he doesn't like it - if he pulls, try a Gentle Leader or a Sensation Harness; my dog learned that if he stopped pulling, I took it off (I used a Gentle Leader).

I hope you hear from the breeder soon - s/he should have some good ideas for you too.  Kudos to you and your family for taking him in.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2006)

Georgia I agree with the others... he's a gorgeous dog. A keeper IMO. Hopefully all that growling, snarling and nipping is just an adjustment period. Still keep a close eye on him irregardless. If he were a pup then concern is minimal but as a full grown adult there are habits that will take time to break, and even then. 
A good trainer would be a great idea. 

Great pics... thanks for sharing... I already know how beautiful Cinnamon is... live with her now (temporarily of course  )


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

Great looking dogs.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

Took him to the 24 hour vet hospital where we waited for two and a half hours.  I finally left and made an appointment to come back tomorrow. 

The second walk went MUCH better.  He certainly is testing his limits ... and my strength.  My hands are raw from the leash.  He wants to dominate every animal he sees, unfortunately.

Next call ... the breeder.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm aware that animals do have individual personalities, and I'm trying right now to eliminate my fear for my cat and my trepeditions for my landscaping (which isn't what I really want anyway). .


 
With that dog's lineage, I don't think the cost of landscaping will be an issue.  I hope you plan to breed it, not only will it promote a strong bloodline it will make you some serious cash.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> With that dog's lineage, I don't think the cost of landscaping will be an issue.  I hope you plan to breed it, not only will it promote a strong bloodline it will make you some serious cash.



I have the pedigree and none of the dogs  for the prior three generations are championship dogs - I don't even know if they've competed, but I doubt it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

He looks like my old dog!

Awesome!​


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> He's quite lovely - he'll be even better when he's fattened up and filled out.
> 
> Don't hesitate to call a trainer if you need one - it made all the difference with my dog, because I didn't really know how to train him. I'd ditch the choke collar, especially if he doesn't like it - if he pulls, try a Gentle Leader or a Sensation Harness; my dog learned that if he stopped pulling, I took it off (I used a Gentle Leader).
> 
> I hope you hear from the breeder soon - s/he should have some good ideas for you too. Kudos to you and your family for taking him in.


 
Great advice regarding the trainer!!  I worked with a few of them, and it made a world of difference.  I have a harness which works good for the most part.  I've had to use the choke collar as well as some of the things the trainers have shown, to stop the pulling.  I've tried the Gentle Leader twice and I didn't have much luck.  

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Took him for his first walk with us. He clearly hates a choke collar and my suspiscion is that he was left for long periods of time on the choke. He clearly hasn't been worked with at all and tries to run the show.
> 
> So we're going to have to get him to the vet and work with him A LOT!
> 
> Here's two more. The first is him face on - isn't he Beautiful?? The second illustrates how boney he is - a travesty for such a fine looking animal.


 
Wow. Apparently your friends didn't take good care of him - I hope they divorced before they had human children...

Great looking dog! Hope it works out well for both of you. As you know, I have a rescue as well (a cat who thinks he's a dog) and I can't imagine life without him now. He's sitting with me right now as I type this.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> As you know, I have a rescue as well (a cat who thinks he's a dog) and I can't imagine life without him now. He's sitting with me right now as I type this.



Jonathan don't you realize that without your knowledge (or consent) the CAT is telling you what to type?


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 4, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Jonathan don't you realize that without your knowledge (or consent) the CAT is telling you what to type?


ROFL, ROFL! :rofl:  Oh man, no kidding.  Stay away from the cats, they're freaking evil!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 4, 2006)

Koda left our home today to return to his original owners, much to my dismay.

While I don't think we were the right family for Koda (or perhaps it was not the right time for our family to live with Koda), I don't think the original owners were right for Koda either.

So I'm posting this plea:

If you are entertaining the idea of owning an animal - any animal - for domestic purposes, TAKE GOOD CARE IN YOUR CHOICE.

Koda's humans bought him because "they always wanted a Husky."  He is a magnificent animal, to be sure.  But these people didn't know squat about owning a dog.  Purebreed Huskies are not family dogs unless the family has more huskies and centers their lives around forwarding the interests of the breed.  They didn't know about adolescent dogs and their drives or how to abate them.  Koda is 15  months old and they think he's showable, yet they have not worked with him towards that end.

DON'T BUY FAD ANIMALS ... you know, like pit bulls ... just because they're the kind of dog to own.  This is not about a name across your ***, this is about the life of a living being.

DON'T BUY PRETTY ANIMALS because they're pretty looking.  This is not about your looks or how the animal will go with your outfit or the look of your home.

DON'T BUY DAMAGED ANIMALS unless you are prepared to WORK with them.  That's right - work.  A lot of it.  Dedicated and from the heart.

DO answer some tough questions honestly first, like what is the purpose the animal will serve in your family, e.g. a hunting companion, a family companion dog or cat, a watch dog, a show animal, entertainment for the kids, etcetera.  Who is going to care for the animal?  Not who do you want to care for the animal, but who WILL care for the animal?  What expenses are you willing to incur for the animal?  What happens if the animal gets ill?  Are you willing to administer injections if the animal is defective or requires surgery?

After you answer these questions honestly, analyze your answers and research breeds and types of animals that best fit your family.

Please respect non-human living beings for what they are and their purpose in the world.  Obtain an animal you can commit to as you would a marriage or a child.  Anything less is inhumane.

I'll post last-day pics of Koda later today.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, God, I am so sorry.  I know you might not have been the right family for Koda, as you said, but it's really too bad he had to go back to the family you rescued him from.

The rest of the post was wonderful - maybe you should post it separately so more people will read it.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry about Koda.  I hope the original family will treat Koda better than they did before.  Do you plan on getting another dog, or just keep the cats you have?

- Ceicei


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Koda left our home today to return to his original owners, much to my dismay.
> 
> While I don't think we were the right family for Koda (or perhaps it was not the right time for our family to live with Koda), I don't think the original owners were right for Koda either.
> 
> ...


 
It is very important to think things through very carefully when purchasing a pet that will become part of your family.  It is after all a life that needs nurturing, friendship and love.  Sorry that you had to let Koda go but kudos for your words above.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 4, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Sorry about Koda.  I hope the original family will treat Koda better than they did before.  Do you plan on getting another dog, or just keep the cats you have?
> 
> - Ceicei



We talked with the original owner - I hope I was nice - about talking more with breeders and animal trainers who have particular knowledge of Huskies.  I shared with her what I learned and also told her that if things didn't work out with her situation and she finds that she can no longer keep him again, then we will be happy to take him back and ensure he gets bred at least and goes to a home where he will be cared for according to his needs and talents.

Before getting another dog, we likely will wait to enclose more of the side yards which will more than double the size of our existing backyard, until the situation with my Mom changes, and when I am no longer in a high-level volunteer position with Girl Scouting.  Right now, I'm in charge of the neighborhood (shared with two other women) and it's a full-time volunteer position.  So no matter what we do next, I want to be able to train up a puppy or work with a rescued dog, whatever will be the best fit for the family.  I think it's an endeavor that requires some focus and work and I won't have it any other way.

The cat stays - she's a great fit for our family.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Before getting another dog, we likely will wait to enclose more of the side yards which will more than double the size of our existing backyard, until the situation with my Mom changes, and when I am no longer in a high-level volunteer position with Girl Scouting. Right now, I'm in charge of the neighborhood (shared with two other women) and it's a full-time volunteer position. So no matter what we do next, I want to be able to train up a puppy or work with a rescued dog, whatever will be the best fit for the family. I think it's an endeavor that requires some focus and work and I won't have it any other way.


 
I'm sorry that you had to make the choice,but I'm very glad you did what you had to do for the best interest of everyone involved.

I just wish more people would take the time to educate themselves properly before adopting a rescue or buying a pup. It's never "just a dog". 

Good job,Geo.


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2006)

Paul B said:


> Good job,Geo.


 
Agreed!!

Great job, Geo!!!


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 25, 2007)

Huskeys are  something we might agree on, I have   had 3  in my life and they  are great dogs.

But, they tend to hate cats, my second one killed a stray cat my brother brought home as soon as she saw it.

They like to run off the first chance they get, you undue the leash and  it's a veiw of tail and  butt. They will come back but breaking them from  running of takes alot of work.

They  are not the best protectors of property, but they do defend their family ( My first actually chased of 2 dogs who were harrasing our cat.
Nobody messed with Willie's cat but Willie!

They are hell to teach to walk with a leash, as they have  thousands of years of pulling things in their blood.  Choke chainsdontseem to work on them as well as other breeds.

Enjoy, they are the best looking dogs   on the planet and I have loved everyone I have had.


----------

